# for you Ordinary lovers.       Eagle Roadster   in Pearland Texas.



## piercer_99 (Jan 26, 2020)

not mine, could be yours.
is it the real deal? is it a re-pop?



"Vintage Eagle Roadster High Wheel Penny Farthing Safety Bicycle. Manufactured in Stanford, CT. The Eagle Roadsters were only manufactured for 3 yrs, 1889-1891, making them extremely rare to find, in complete condition. This style high wheel safety roadster was introduced late in the high wheel era. Add to the safety of the rider, being placed over the large rear wheel and having steering ability wheel to keep from experiencing a "header" which was a problem on the standard high wheel bicycles with the rider sitting over the large front wheel and being pitched over handle bars if he hit something that stopped the front wheel or in a crash. This is a fine example of a rare 53" Eagle Roadster. Frame serial # 435. Have had in my collection for many years, have 3 high wheels but only Roadster I have. These are very hard to find in this condition. Have literature on this bike. Bicycle just as you see. Displayed inside inside my house. Great condition. Comes with original display stand. "










						Vintage Eagle Roadster High Wheel Penny Farthing Safety Bicycle -...
					

Vintage Eagle Roadster High Wheel Penny Farthing Safety Bicycle. Manufactured in Stanford, CT. The...



					houston.craigslist.org


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 26, 2020)

It is not an original 1889-91 Eagle.


----------



## VELOCIPEDE (Jan 30, 2020)

the saddle is in a wonderful condition


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2020)

VELOCIPEDE said:


> the saddle is in a wonderful condition



Looks to be some kind of replacement top?


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 30, 2020)

For reference here is an image from an 1890 Eagle advertisement and a 52" 1890 Eagle (missing leather saddle and tiring


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 31, 2020)

Not anywhere near an original example ,


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 31, 2020)

No attention to detail. Phillips head screws holding on the head badge...really!?


----------



## mueller22031 (Feb 9, 2020)

Has to be a reproduction.  Maybe a rideable replica brand


----------



## mike cates (May 10, 2020)

Repro for sure as bikebozo had commented about and he knows his stuff. The bicycle was made in Stamford (not Stanford), CT. Patented 1886 and produced 1889-1891.

Eagles came in full sized adult models. There was also an EAGLE RACER model and a smaller version BOY'S EAGLE model both of which are very scarce to find.
The general cycling public mostly purchased either of the two below models:
EAGLE ROADSTER which had a radial spoke pattern (spokes threaded directly into the hub flanges and also had nipples at the solid crescent shaped rims.
EAGLE LIGHT ROADSTER which had a cross spoke pattern (spokes headed and bent like modern spokes in cross holes in the hub flanges and had nipples at the hollow rims).
The below photos are of original EAGLE ROADSTERS that I sold in the last couple of years.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------

